# B&W Bowers & Wilkins MM-1 (unboxing and first ride)



## acolonna

Got home and found a set of Bowers & Wilkins MM-1's waiting for me at the door! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With a childish smile I quickly unboxed them and gave them a try on my MacBook Pro.

 I'll get right to the point (I do intend to write a full review after a few days of listening): are they worth the money?

 My answer should be YES, but bare in mind these are a very specific design: they are intended for low volume listening (as you might have guessed).

 You all know these babies feature an internal DAC (which I am appreciating right now), as well as DSP. The processing unit has the responsibility of adapting the low end to volume levels, to prevent the drivers from overloading.

 The results are easily audible: if you raise the volume, you loose detail on the low end, and some of the meat in the very low end. They will still produce a lot of sound, but they will show their limits: they are simply small drives!

 What they do INCREDIBLY, is perform at low volumes. The amount of detail and balance is unheard of.

 These speakers love human voice. Be it male or female, they are simply great with vocals. The high end is crystal clear (without overdoing the highs), the mids are rich and elaborate. The bass is downright natural and it's image is so colorful and precise, it's quite incredible.

 They also perform greatly with pianos, as well as full orchestras. The imaging is very spacious and tricks your mind with ease (given you set your ears in the sweet spot... obviously).

 They lack the necessary stance to reproduce intimate guitar playing, if not at the lowest volumes. And I might go as far as claiming that they sound almost "dull" with easy listening music (I'm simply too spoiled by low-end radio music reproduction to appreciate the beautiful natural sound of the B&W MM-1's with pop music).
 These things really have a magic touch with orchestral music, and opera... well it's just that good!

 Quite surprisingly disco music will perform well (I guess the DSP is very sophisticated... enough to give the initial "thump" of the base, while cutting off the fat before the drivers get dirty... giving you the impression of detail and power of a little subwoofer).

 One issue they have is how directional they are. They do deliver acutes at wide angles, so a small room can be filled, and the experience will be good enough from everywhere, but for it to be the €499.00 B&W thing, you need to be right in the sweet spot.
 The speakers about 1m apart, and each 1m from your head. You must also place your ears slightly above them, but not too far.
 I am very tall, so I need to go find a couple stands to raise them of at least 25cm from the desk surface. Otherwise the listening experience when sitting at the computer is basically ruined. That's how much the sound changes.

 But when you're there... OMG the image is so clear, and so spacious. And voices and instruments are so clear. Clearly in front of you.
 With pianos you simply feel there, it's a Steinway & Sons a few feet from you... you can hear every indecision, every press of the foot.

 Devil is in the details so beware.. with the B&W MM-1's you will definitely look him in the face!


 p.s.
 sorry if this post looks disorganized, I'm liking the music too much to bother concentrating on what I'm writing!!


----------



## acolonna

Ok I'm listening to Fever Dream - Our Endless Numbered Days... and I just felt overcome. There are no tears but there was definitely something moving in my belly!

 It was as if we were all together in the courtyard of some farmer house in a remote Greek island, with him playing just for me.

 OK, I could also clearly notice the noise on the voice track... that is the downside of going too high end on the listening equipment: you start noticing the low end stuff on the recording equipment!!


----------



## mark2410

want pictures


----------



## acolonna

And they will come my friend. Please bare with the poor quality tho. I only have an iPhone to take them with!

 Will post them when I'm back from work, if you desire any specific ones, just ask.

 In the meantime, a few details:

 1) the speakers look much cheaper in photo than in real life: the base is not made of cheapo plastic, as it may seem, instead it is finished with soft-touch rubber. very nice to handle, has a nice grip on hard surfaces and works as a damper!

 2) the remote control is much, much, much smaller than I thought (I imagined it being close to a mouse in size). A piece of beauty, it sits on its battery cover (also rubberized), so it doesn't slide across the desk. It will send commands to whatever software has focus on your computer. So if it is VLC playing a FLAC, rather than iTunes, you're good to go! Just keep it in front of the other windows.

 3) the interconnection cable is fixed on the left speaker, and only about 1m long. These babies are meant to sit right next to your display (I guess they would barely make it across a 30" cinema display).

 4) the speakers are painfully light.. both to handle AND to look at. I find it surprising how much you can be fooled when you close your eyes, and when you later open them up again, you are kind of deluded by their polite looks. Don't get me wrong, they are beautiful, but maybe a little too far as an understatement.

 5) I am confused right now, I don't know if I'm going to keep them: they are really good only for acoustic/instrumental/classical music. these are no all-rounders. I might as well keep them and use my Grado HF-1's for the pop/rock/electronic stuff.


----------



## acolonna

B&W Society of Sound on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Package Opened on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Right Speaker on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Right Speaker on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Remote Control on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Remote Control on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Remote Control on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Box on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Box on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Box on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Right Speaker on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
B&W MM-1 Quick Start on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 OK, they are definitely burning-in (and my ears are adapting in the meantime). The low end is getting a little richer. Still you can easily feel the need for a subwoofer here: it's a matter of compromise, you simply can't get this amount of clarity in your tunes for this amount of money without leaving something behind.

 These babies will also point at you how lame your MP3's are. They have such a resoluted sound, they will underline all compression artifacts.
 But feed them some well-compressed music, or even better some of the FLAC's you get for free from Society of Sound (after purchasing the speakers), and you will understand what sublime recording means.

 I'm going to look into having a pair of aluminum stands handcrafted for them. They really need to be lifted!


----------



## acolonna

again, then again and again.. I ask myself why should I keep them? they can't go loud, they don't have the low end... and then once again it strikes me. When I come across a live performance recording... it's like a lightning.
 I am instantly teleported before the stage. I'm not in my room anymore.. I am there.

 There are no other words..


----------



## Lenni

acolonna, what speakers did you have before these ones, or what HP's do you own?  Quote:


 they can't go loud, they don't have the low end... 
 

 what?! that's not promising. if I'm not mistaken these speakers not only have a built in amp, but a dac as well. the good thing about this is the dac will bypass the poor laptop dac, the bad it'll bypass also an external dac. not good. 

 seems to me B&W approaching the Bose's marketing. not keepers


----------



## acolonna

Well I haven't owned any since I left my parents home, quite a while ago.
 But at the time I used to listen to two sets.

 Some old-fashioned big JBL's (probably 1.5 meters tall) made of oak. I only remember they had 70W max input. They have always been my favorite. Fed through a NAD pre and amp, by a Yamaha radio, a very old Philips CD player and a turntable that I simply can not remember of.

 The other sets I've spent a lot of time with are JBL's Control-1 (always with NAD amp) and some nice and small D-Box active speakers with passive subwoofer.

 I did have a pair of Sony 4-way active computer speakers when I was about 20 years old, but I don't think they earn a position in this discussion.


 What I can say is that the B&W MM-1 are really a specialty tool. They are extremely good, but in an extremely narrow field.
 If you listen to well recorder acoustic or classic material in lossless format, they will give you goosebumps every time.

 If you are used to feeling the punch of bass while listening to Lady Ga-Ga at high volume, that is a clear no-go.


 They simply sound natural, balanced, underlining vocals.

 To give you an example: yesterday I listened to them at a normal volume for a while. Then when it got late and my flatmates turned in, I had to set the volume very, very low (about 1/20). Normally at such volume you wouldn't be able to make out the title of the song playing.
 With the B&W MM-1's you could still visualize the lips of the singer, noticing when vowels were pronounced too closed or too open.

 It's really all about clarity and resolution, at the cost of a lesser low end.


 By the way, besides the USB input, these speakers have a mini-jack analogue input and output (for headphones).
 So if you want to plug in your iPod you can (I haven't tried and have read that they don't do great).
 I've also read that they work great as headphone dac/amp (I haven't tried that either, I'm waiting for my Grado's to arrive).

 Sure, if you already own a good DAC, you definitely don't want to get the MM-1's. Simply because I can imagine a good portion of their price going into the internal DAC. You would be wasting your money.


----------



## acolonna

UPDATE: either the MM-1's are burning-in a lot, or my ears are adapting to their natural sound. If I listen to just any 2.1 set of speakers, they sound so fake.
 Yes, you can get more bass, but it's always muddier, and it is difficult to get just the right amount of it.

 What I like of the B&W's is that you just have to stick with what they setup for you. And I must say I have total blind faith in their expertise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I say blind because when I close my eyes I can see through my ears with the MM-1's...


----------



## aalien

I've red many good things about MM-1.
 Are these good for Metal/Folk/Classic/Emotional music?
 Do they fit music like this: YouTube - Winder Best Of...... Tribute to Valfar
 (As in clarity of the detail and background noise). My favorite band btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much is the quality decreasing with the volume? I'm not going to blow up my head, but I don't want to listen to whispering either..


----------



## acolonna

uhmm well lets put it like this: the MM-1's mercilessly underline each and every defect in that recording.
 I don't think they would be the right set of speakers for you.

 This is more the kind of things I'm talking about:
 Intimate performance: Iron and Wine's Fever Song
YouTube - Iron & wine - fever dream
 Opera: Verdi's Traviata, Drinking Song
YouTube - La Traviata - Libiamo, ne' lieti calici...
 Piano: Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exposition by Evgeny Kissin
YouTube - Evgeny Kissin - Pictures At An Exhibition [1 of 4]
 Concert: Elton John's Greatest Discovery (I'm referring to his performance in 1986 with the Melbourne Simphony Orchestra live in Australia, which I couldn't find on YouTube)
YouTube - Elton John - The Greatest Discovery ('70 LIVE at BBC studios

 All of these sound like crap on YouTube, obviously.


 Listening to the B&W MM-1 I realized they have the amount of detail I've always searched for in the high range.
 With other speakers I would always push the highs up, but we all know that doesn't solve the lack of detail.. it just spoils the equalization. With these you have the right amount of highs, but there is just so much more to them..


----------



## acolonna

Ok, a visual example... in this one you can see Diana's lips moving, and the hairs of the brush hitting the plates... if you close your eyes
YouTube - Diana Krall - The Look Of Love

 Oh.. yeah, radio music sounds good too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_AAn24fEk8


----------



## endless402

tried these out. not bad at low to mid volumes. gets kinda harsh at higher volumes.

 rather get dyna for a more detailed and full bodied sound


----------



## aalien

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acolonna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uhmm well lets put it like this: the MM-1's mercilessly underline each and every defect in that recording.
 I don't think they would be the right set of speakers for you._

 

Ok. Thanks for your answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looks like I saved some cash with my post.


----------



## acolonna

Please take my opinion with a grain of salt. I'm trying to convey the caracter of these speakers, yet mine is only a subjective view.
 You definitelly shouldn't get them without hearing them first. But you also shouldn't ditch the idea of getting them only based on my thoughts!

 If you have any more patience than I do, you can wait to hear them at a store, for what it's worth.

 This is not a case like that of Bose.. Where you can be assured quality is only in the marketing effort. Here you have good quality, but it's definitely not mainstream, nor cheap!


----------



## aalien

Hmm. As I live far away from the cities, I won't get the opportunity to listen to something in a store any time soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You seem like someone who knows what you are talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do you know of a system (not much over the price of the MM-1) that would fit music where the producers didn't use high quality equipment (Music like on the link I posted earlier). 

 What I want is a detailed, clear and full sound across the frequency spectrum (as in lows, mids and especially highs).
 Is there anything you can recommend?


----------



## acolonna

I'm no wine expert here. I'm the sort of guy who can appreciate some good Italian strong red, but will sometimes find it hard to get accustomed to the more noble varieties.
 And I'm definitely not the guy who knows many labels by heart.

 In other words I simply do not have the culture to point you somewhere.

 I can tell you that before diving into the MM-1 bet (I did purchase them online without knowing if I would have liked them.. but hey this is Italy and it's damn hard to test drive rare things, especially if they've just hit the market!) I was interested in the FH007 (with matching subwoofer). I was driven purely by looks (I still don't know how they sound).

 They do look impressive (I'm a product designer and as much as I'm not for "design objects" per se, I am a sucker for good looking artifacts), but I've heard they have a particular mid-range which might put you off.


----------



## techenvy

so are these mainly suited for classical,,
  does the bass punch or is it more neutral?


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





endless402 said:


> tried these out. not bad at low to mid volumes. gets kinda harsh at higher volumes.
> 
> rather get dyna for a more detailed and full bodied sound


 

 which dynaudio  bookshelf speakers have the most punch?
   
  thanks


----------



## endless402

mc-15 if you're looking for something around this price. little bit more expensive but worth every bit.
   
  otherwise if you've got the money, try out the focus 110a. good midrange active speaker
   
   
  also check out focal's computer speakers. good choice, slightly cheaper. comes with a half decent sub.


----------



## bcwang

What I want to know if the speakers need to be DSP'd through the usb input to sound good.  Like if I were to drive this thing with a $500 dac is it going to sound as good or better than when driving it through usb using the MM-1 internal DAC + DSP?


----------



## acolonna

In my opinion the internal DAC/DSP does a great job already.
 I have also connected my iPad through the Apple Camera Connection Kit, which provides a true digital out via USB (this will let you use the MM-1's remote control with the iPad too!!!!!!!!!

 I have never tried the analogue line-in yet, but I've heard that you can notice quite a difference, as the DSP chokes a little, trying to smooth out level peaks.

 I am getting used to the sound of my Grado HF-1's and I must say these little B&W's do lack the punch when listening to your favorite radio song. But they have the unbeatable quality of extremely realistic presentation.
 So I now use them only for acoustic and classical music, favoring my HF-1 headset, coupled with my Headroom Micro AMP for the badass electronic, rock, and pop music.


----------



## bcwang

Sometimes you don't want to use a computer which is when analog in becomes important.  I'm considering these but the analog in must be no worse than the USB side, and preferably better if driven by a better DAC.
   
  How is the headphone amp portion?  hiss with IEMs?  quality as a DAC?  I assume there is no line-out and the only way to use the DAC built-in is with the headphone jack out or just listening to the speakers themselves.


----------



## acolonna

Well from what I could hear the headphone out was pretty good, but I must admit I am already happy with my MacBook Pro internal headphone jack.
 No hiss in either case. I'll give it another go with my HF-1's, but they lack the detail on the high end to really tell what's going on. That's how I like them with my iPad and the average radio music, so they don't showcase lame recording artifacts.
 They are actually on the opposite end, compared to the MM-1's. I would need some studio 'phones to give you a useful response.


----------



## bcwang

What do you use as a source to your headroom micro amp?  How does the mm-1 internal amp compare to the headroom micro?


----------



## Jazz1

Would these be considered "near field" speakers then? I've got a small home office in which I've had to resort to headphones to do all of my music listening so that I don't disturb the family. I don't need loud music, just great sounding as I sit near my iMac. It looks like these might be perfect for my needs.


----------



## bcwang

Indeed they are nearfield speakers.  I think the cable connecting the two speakers together is no longer than 1 meter.


----------



## acolonna

Sorry, I didn't get notified of your responses.
   
  The MM-1's are specifically designed for near field listening. What's even more, they appear to be specifically designed for low volume listening.
  If you think about it, it is quite a remarkable skill, as many rigs will need natural volumes (which result being comparatively very high) to achieve the best results.
   
  The astounding clarity of mid-highs and especially the high range makes for an extremely detailed low volume listening experience.
  Mind you these are NOT hi-fidelity, but they indeed are highly pleasurable to listen to! What I mean is that the dynamic equalization will work it's magic (and usually will feel a bit like the "vocal" EQ in an iPod). Now that is a good thing when the volume is low, or if you are listening to opera. It will be less good if you are listening to rock or pop music at high volume levels.
   
  I don't know if you will have a chance to understand what the MM-1's are really capable of in a shop.
   
  You will be most impressed when your wife and kids are sleeping, it's after midnight, and you are sitting at your desk.. you are working, and the music is on... but basically at the minimum possible volume. That is when it hits you: you can hear EVERY detail.. the moisture on the lips of the singer.. the rough skin rubbing the guitar string.. I mean, it is mind blowing!


----------



## YoengJyh

Hi acolonna,
   
  I am not sure whether u are still using this forum or not. Could you reply me in yoengjyh@yahoo.com? Thanks.
   
  Anyway, i would like to ask you how good the B&W MM1 Speaker? Cause i intend to buy one, but i found out that Focal-xs speaker is impressive too.
   
  Any idea/advice for them?
   
  Thanks
  YoengJyh


----------



## acolonna

Dear YoengJyh,
   
  I still have my B&W MM-1's and they are my one and only rig at home. When I want to listen to some loud music I rock my Grado HF-1's!
   
  At this point the only way I can describe the MM-1's is in terms of versatility. The value for money you get with the MM-1's is less than with other (cheaper) computer speakers or monitors.
  That is because the MM-1's are FANTASTIC for intimate acoustic and vocal music. They are FANTASTIC with superior recordings (talking lossless >16bit recordings taken with the best equipment and the right setup).
  I mean.. for sheer resolution of the high end, the MM-1's aren't like anything I've heard in my experience. They are mind-blowing.
   
  BUT... feed them some rock music, even electronic music... and try to pump up the volume... and you will quickly see (or hear) their limits.
  ALSO... those 128bit MP3 files that have seemed OK until the day before, will be stripped naked by the MM-1's... exposing every single compression artifact or range cutoff.
   
  So at the end of the day, if you can ramp up the volume without having the neighbors at your throat... get something else.
  Instead, if you think you will listen to them after work, at evening time... and will have to stick to the minimum volume level, the MM-1's will give you an amount of detail you would never expect!


----------



## YoengJyh

Dear Acolonna,
   
  Wow! Can't wait to grab it promptly.
   
  Erm... not a good speaker for pop songs? But i am not really mind cause i didn't adjust the volume of bass. I feel satisfy as long as got bass.
   
  But have you tried the Focal-xs before? I read some reviews, people willing to change the MM1 to Focal-xs, but not from Focal-xs to MM1.
   
  MM1 so sexy and classy, i think i really need to visit store and take a look by myself but worry that couldn't test them well.


----------



## YoengJyh

Dear Acolonna,
   
  Here is the youtube link pertaining to Focal-xs, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzfmwqIFJI&NR=1
   
  Please give your reviews on it though the sound is playing through your MM1 speakers but it is amazing if sound is still good via recording.
   
  Thanks. 
   
  But the way, the right panel speaker of MM1 would be hot?


----------



## YoengJyh

Guys,
   
  Any ideas of the mentioned subject? I need expert to review on it. Thanks man.


----------



## audiogamma

Late to the party, but wanted to add that I loved the MM-1, but love my Focal XS even more (had 2). The MM-1 is fantastic, but really needs a sub.


----------



## YoengJyh

Dear Audiogamma,
   
  Aiks... i bought the Mm-1 already. But i loved them too!
   
  Never try the Focal-xs 2.1 speaker.
   
  Hopefully users can get to compare these two speakers which are B&W MM-1 and Focal-xs 2.1 speakers before they make purchasing on them.
   
  If u are not a "Big head" about Bass quality, B&W MM-1 will definitely blow your mind away!


----------



## audiogamma

Glad you like the MM-1s. I did as well, but 80% of my listening is to EDM, so I really need a sub. I would rate the MM-1 and Focal DACs highly, but I feel that the MM-1 DSP tech is boosting the low-end that is limited. The physics of a 3" cone are a b*tch. I felt the MM-1 bass sounds unnatural and boomy past half-volume.
   
  It's really a computer audiophile solution as had been stated repeatedly. If you want to fill a small room you're better off with an Apogee One or Duet feeding some active monitors or AE5s, but the MM-1s are very nice for listening while computing.


----------



## astrallite

Anyone hearing loud hiss from their MM-1s?


----------



## YoengJyh

For me no problems at all.
   
  Are you connecting the MM-1 to apple laptop?


----------



## carsany

I just retired my MM-1's to the bedroom computer and picked up the Focals XS 2.1.  Must say, over all the focals may not be as detailed and balanced at low volume as the B&W.  But overall the XS sound great for the $$.  Both great speakers, but the MM-1's do get hit to the limits sometimes when you want to jam up that old tune on your desk.  The Focals work better for most of the time use.


----------



## YoengJyh

Yape, agreed.
   
  Though i own the MM-1, i have heard the Focal XS 2.1. The Sound Quality is great. Both are great PC speakers.


----------



## lightningsmerf

Hey off topic here but how strong is the headphone amp in the B&W mm-1's?


----------



## Jazz1

I've recently realized I'd probably like to have some decent near field speakers for my iMac 27" computer. God help me but I'm auditioning the Bose Soundlink bluetooth system with the Macbook Pro in my office, and tried them with my iMac.There are occasions I've found I don't want to don the headphones 
   
  My home rig is in a bedroom which is above a family room, so I don't want too much much bass. I thought about the Bose 2.1 system, but I'm not sure if I'd like the "everywhere" sound or the full thump of a mini-subwoofer. I do like a good solid soundstage. I'm a former Pro Ac speaker owner.
   
  My headphone rig is a Senn. 650, and B&W P5's, PS Audio GCHA, and  an older model Musical Fidelity M1 DAC. I'm using the optical out on the iMac and RCA between the DAC and the headphone amp. I'm reporting on this so you know my tastes. Oh, I'm using AIFF ripped CD's.
   
  I'm torn between the B&W MM-1, and Audio Engine's A2 or A5 or the Focals. Would it be mistake to go with the B&W  MM-1 when I've got a decent DAC that could feed some powered desktop speakers? Like I said I want near field speakers. I'm into jazz, blues, older rock, and indie. Budget is about $600.00 tops.


----------



## YoengJyh

Since you got a decent DAC, B&W mm-1 and Focal xs2.1 are not a good choice for you.
   
  Better go for A5 or Aktimate mini, heard that aktimate mini is better than A5...


----------



## Jazz1

Thanks for the advice. The Akimates were not on my radar. I'm busy reading reviews now.


----------



## YoengJyh

actually if you don't want a sub woofer, and don't use your decent DAC, the MM-1 is a great choice.


----------

